# Can anyone suggest a lesbian matchmaking service in Toronto?



## Thessavout (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey. Can anyone suggest a lesbian matchmaking service in Toronto? It is for my friend.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Wrong place to ask for such things. What does this have to do with relationships and addiction?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thessavout said:


> Hey. Can anyone suggest a lesbian matchmaking service in Toronto? It is for my friend.


You will have better response just by googling "lesbian matchmaking service in Toronto"


----------



## Thessavout (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah. Thanks for your suggestions. She has already found one.


----------

